
Ask HN: Real time system project - elpoisterio
For a course Real time systems, i need to make a mini application project using c or java. For example like showing simulation of solar system. Any ideas would be appreciated.
======
iamdave
>For example like showing simulation of solar system.

Why not this? That sounds like a worthy Endeavour...

~~~
elpoisterio
Someone has already taken it

